# I need Help with Identification of this board.



## Andi (Apr 4, 2017)

I found this board outside and I thought that it was neat and I am sort of an amateur woodworker in my basement at home and I am very curious to find out what type of wood this may be. I was told tamarack, and It also has some very unique pecking on the board and I was wondering if that perhaps means it was underwater for a long period of time..?It is very hard wood physically and it approx 9 foot by 2 foot wide and 2 3/4 thick
any information would be so helpful.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2017)

Could be tamarack/ western larch but id'ing larch vs Douglas fir is not easy without bark and once they have been submerged for yrs it would be even more difficult/impossible. Mills stamp construction lumber doug. fir/larch and without bark very hard to differentiate.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2017)

neither species tend to be very buggy though.


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2017)

Could be any number of species. Larch (what you call tamarack) is a softwood but based on just the face grain I'm not convinced this IS a softwood. Can you clean up one end and get a good end grain closeup?

Also, compare it to the larch page on my site (link is "WOOD ID" in my signature)


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2017)

phinds said:


> Could be any number of species. Larch (what you call tamarack) is a softwood but based on just the face grain I'm not convinced this IS a softwood. Can you clean up one end and get a good end grain closeup?
> 
> Also, compare it to the larch page on my site (link is "WOOD ID" in my signature)


Unique as a softwood here though as it is the only one that turns color and loses all its needles in fall.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Unique as a softwood here though as it is the only one that turns color and loses all its needles in fall.


I'll be damned, Mike. I didn't know that. Glad you pointed it out. Shows you how much attention I pay to those "tree things".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2017)

Andi said:


> I found this board outside and I thought that it was neat and I am sort of an amateur woodworker in my basement at home and I am very curious to find out what type of wood this may be.



Howdy Andi, please take some time and familiarize yourself with our rules please. The first step to using this site is to read these rules then start your own thread in the introduction forum and tell us at least a little about you. You're not supposed to post in any forums until you have made an introduction here in this link

I'm going to temporarily close this until you have made an intro there, then I'll open it back up.. 
Thanks for understanding....

Rules page

Introductions page

Reactions: Like 2


----------

